# R22 - Help required - recording tips



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm asking for help from an R22 tester. Could you please take screen captures of the missing "recording tips" on/off toggle? My R22 isn't hooked up while I do a little rewiring.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine is missing but it is in a bedroom so I will have to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Stuart, I'll try to get some for you tomorrow. i been waiting the moment to break in the new camera.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm about to get a R22.

What are you talking about here?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> I'm about to get a R22.
> 
> What are you talking about here?


In System Info /Display/ there is supposed to be an option to turn on/off Recording Tips.

P.S. Don't have a camera.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> In System Info /Display/ there is supposed to be an option to turn on/off Recording Tips.
> 
> P.S. Don't have a camera.


I searched my entire menu. I do not see an option for modifying the Recording Tips.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry about the PQ. I didn't realize my camera was not plugged in so the battery is dead. I had to use my camera phone but you can still see there is no option.


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

And, I think is important to note that Michael's screenshot shows everything that is available...it is not possible to scroll down beyond "GUIDE shows" to get more options.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

zuf said:


> And, I think is important to note that Michael's screenshot shows everything that is available...it is not possible to scroll down beyond "GUIDE shows" to get more options.


+1

- Merg


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a question to piggy back on this thread...

I thought I read somewhere that you cannot keep more than 5 episodes of any one show.

Is that true, or was I just not reading something correctly?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is not true. It should be possible to have hundreds of episodes.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jhart05 said:


> I have a question to piggy back on this thread...
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that you cannot keep more than 5 episodes of any one show.
> 
> Is that true, or was I just not reading something correctly?


If you set a series link and take no other action, it will record five episodes, then it will delete the oldest as it records the newest, so that you will have the five most recent shows. That may be what you read.

Carl


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's a somewhat better shot (screen cap through the Slingbox). Hope it helps.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

_If you set a series link and take no other action, it will record five episodes, then it will delete the oldest as it records the newest, so that you will have the five most recent shows. That may be what you read.

Carl_

Thanks. So, you can still have it keep all episodes of a particular show. Cool. I thought that was kind of strange anyway.

I think I'm really going to miss the way TiVo does it thou, where it will create a folder and store all the episodes of that show, in the one folder. Love that feature.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> Thanks. So, you can still have it keep all episodes of a particular show. Cool. I thought that was kind of strange anyway.
> 
> I think I'm really going to miss the way TiVo does it thou, where it will create a folder and store all the episodes of that show, in the one folder. Love that feature.


It does work that way.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> It does work that way.


You mean D*'s DVR service also uses the folder system?

Sorry, probably shouldn't have posted those two things in the same message, they weren't really meant to go together.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> It does work that way.


I have manually set a "keep" on an episode of a series link, and my DVR kept it and continued the rolling 5 regular recordings. I have not tried manually keeping an entire season or anything like that.

Carl


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> You mean D*'s DVR service also uses the folder system?


Yep. Series and mini-series episodes are grouped together inside folders. If for some odd reason you record the same movie twice, the recordings also go into folders (and yes, I've done that on my R22-200  )


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I have manually set a "keep" on an episode of a series link, and my DVR kept it and continued the rolling 5 regular recordings. I have not tried manually keeping an entire season or anything like that.
> 
> Carl


I was referring to use of folders. I've also recorded dozens of episodes of some series in the past by accident on one of my R15's, by setting it to record "All" episodes of a show that runs several times a day in syndication and then forgetting to prune the list for a couple weeks. Oops.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Yep. Series and mini-series episodes are grouped together inside folders. If for some odd reason you record the same movie twice, the recordings also go into folders (and yes, I've done that on my R22-200  )


Sweet!! Well I guess my only other minor issue with "DVR vs TiVo" then, will be the not keeping a buffer for two channels at once, unless you're recording both channels of course. But I can work around that.

Man I really can't wait to get home, hook that thing up, and start "playing". Only an hour and a half of work left.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

All right this is really bothering me, one more recording type question...

I'm watching a show, and I see something start recording.

What is the easiest way to change to the channel that is now recording?

With TiVo, you can just hit the "Live TV" button and it will switch to that channel. Is there a DVR equivalent?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> All right this is really bothering me, one more recording type question...
> 
> I'm watching a show, and I see something start recording.
> 
> ...


Hm, not really sure what you're asking. If you know or think you know what's recording, just type in the channel number. If you press Guide and then type the number, you can see if that channel is recording before you surf to it.

If you want to start watching whatever happens to be recording from the beginning, just bring up the playlist and hit Play on whatever's recording.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Hm, not really sure what you're asking. If you know or think you know what's recording, just type in the channel number. If you press Guide and then type the number, you can see if that channel is recording before you surf to it.
> 
> If you want to start watching whatever happens to be recording from the beginning, just bring up the playlist and hit Play on whatever's recording.


OK. Well, that's what I was doing then.

See with TiVo if you see something is recording and want to switch to that channel, you just hit one button and it will take you there. You didn't have to go seaching for it in the playlist or guide. It was just one touch and you were there.

I'll get used to it. Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's help on this... I've gotten the data I need and as such I am going to close this thread.


----------

